# brakepads r and r



## marcello (Aug 21, 2010)

changed brake pads front and rear and bled all calipers, brake pedal goes all the way to the floor,why?


----------



## Tired (Aug 21, 2010)

Did you refill your Reservoir with brake Fluid? And when you say bled, You open the bleed screw, expanded the calipers and tighten the screws or You replaced all the Brake fluid with new? You have air in the system or a leak some place.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

are the rear calipers part of the parking brake system? If so, you most likely will have to adjust them up. How that is done varies from vehicle to vehicle but the most common method I am aware of you basically use the parking brake actuator, many times, to adjust them. If you have a frozen parking brake cable, this will be the cause of a lot of grief. If so, often times you can operate the parking brake actuator on the caliper by hand or using a wrench. That will screw the caliper piston out to reduce the gap between the pads and the rotors.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

The first mistake was bleeding the calipers, you shouldn't need to do that just replacing pads.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

rustyjames said:


> The first mistake was bleeding the calipers, you shouldn't need to do that just replacing pads.


 
Exactly right. That was unnecessary.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to disagree with you guys. If the vehicle has ABS, you should never simply push back the calipers and force dirty fluid into the controller. It can cause some very expensive damages. Also, your brake fluid should be replaced about every other year and the entire system flushed. This will help remove accumulated moisture which can cause a variety of problems. Brake fluid that has absorbed moisture boils at a much lower temp than fresh fluid. Adulterated fluid can actually cause you to lose all braking if it boils.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Worked as a mechanic for a number of years. Changed hundreds of brake pads. Never bled the calipers, never had a problem.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

rusty baker said:


> Worked as a mechanic for a number of years. Changed hundreds of brake pads. Never bled the calipers, never had a problem.


worked as a mechanic for a number of years. ASE certified. Michigan certified and licensed. Changed thousands of pads. I do know of customers that totally lost brakes because of boiling brake fluid

dot 3 brake fluid boiling point >430º F

boiling point of water = 212º F at sea level


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

GOOD advise NAP.:yes: Glad to know there is someone else on this thread that knows what they are talking about.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Not a mechanic but have changed my own brakes for nearly 40 years, and never bled fluid or changed brake fluid.. I think mechanics do it for the extra $$$$$$. My 2000 LeSabra had over 300,000 miles on it before I traded it, with the original bake fluid. (AND original antifreeze)


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I will admit I never change my brake fluid, at least until I have a problem that requires it (wheel cylinder / brake line) but I agree it should be done.

Now not changing and flushing the cooling system is just a breakdown waiting to happen.

Linky on flushing brake fluid. 

http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/how-to/maintenance/4213448


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I was also a certified mechanic.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

polarzak said:


> Not a mechanic but have changed my own brakes for nearly 40 years, and never bled fluid or changed brake fluid.. I think mechanics do it for the extra $$$$$$. My 2000 LeSabra had over 300,000 miles on it before I traded it, with the original bake fluid. (AND original antifreeze)


I also knew a guy that almost never brushed his teeth and even well passed 50 he had very good teeth.

Obviously, both your situation and the guy I knew were in the minority. 

Certain things in life last longer and work better if properly maintained. Your car and your teeth are just two of them.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

lot easier to take care of my teeth now that i can take them out:laughing:


----------



## RDGreen (Aug 20, 2010)

My feeling on this is... most town drivers will never heat the brakes to a boiling point... racers will... but my biggest problem with NOT flushing is the average Joe that hooks up that over sized camper and heads out west once a year... Most of you that do this work for a living will never know if your failure to flush the brake system caused the death of average Joe and his family because most of these down grade accidents are wrote off as DRIVER FAILURE not the fault of a bad mechanic...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

There is a lot of advise on this site that will 'get you by', but most people want to do it RIGHT. :yes: Part of brake maintenance is to flush the brake fluid every 2-3 years. Brake fluid is hygroscopic, and will absorb up to 6% water. It takes it right out of the air. What do you think that water does to the inside of your brake hydraulic components? The brake systems on modern cars are complex and expensive. Don't be pennywise and pound foolish_ flush that brake fluid.:thumbup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

yes, but the brake fluid is not the problem right now , pedal going to floor sitting on driveway room temeperature. you have air in your lines. might have to re bleed the master. because even if your sytem was dirty and clogged it would still stop the brake pedal from going to floor .. right ?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

oldrivers said:


> yes, but the brake fluid is not the problem right now , pedal going to floor sitting on driveway room temeperature. you have air in your lines. might have to re bleed the master. because even if your sytem was dirty and clogged it would still stop the brake pedal from going to floor .. right ?


if the rear calipers are also used for the parking brake, it could be they are not adjusted as well.

since the OP has posted only once, everything at this point is a guess. Need more info.

so,

air in the lines

park brake adjust

caliper not sliding properly

pad installed incorrectly (unlikely but I know of a few things that could have happened to cause this with improper installation)

damaged master cylinder (certain GM cars in particular are easily damaged when bleeding the brakes improperly)

ABS modulator needs to be cycled (some cars require this when bleeding the brakes)

I would suspect one of the first 2 as the likely culprit and without more info, that is the best I can guess.


----------



## Tired (Aug 21, 2010)

Pad replacement is always the best time for a flush. Hook a hose to the bleed screw,back it off, spread the caliper, tighten bleed screw, install pads. complete all four corners, clean out Master Reservoir, Fill with fresh brake fluid, pump up peddle, refill Master. Old school start bleeding furthest from the Master, using a Vacuum pump or a second person at the peddle. Check and fill master during and after each Caliper. If peddle pumps up there is air in the system, bleed each corner again after pumping up till all air is removed.


Sorry Guys I'm not ASE. But Federally licensed Airframe and Power Plant.


----------



## RDGreen (Aug 20, 2010)

marcello said:


> changed brake pads front and rear and bled all calipers, brake pedal goes all the way to the floor,why?


Did the pedal go to the floor before changing pads?


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

agree that changing you break fluid every 2 years is a good idea. I however usually get around it every 3 to 4 years. 

Back to the OP's problem. I would re bleed the breaks again. Sounds like you just have some air in there.


----------

